# Composition Contest #1: Submissions



## musicrom

Please post your compositions in this thread. The deadline is May 3rd!

(Please *do not discuss* others' compositions here, at least until after the deadline. Discuss them in the other thread until that time; this thread is for submissions)


----------



## Crudblud

_And on guitar we have..._ for solo trombone

Note: I have made use of one mute.


----------



## Mahlerian

Flutter, for Alto Flute

NB: Fluttertongue indicated in score but not heard in MIDI.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Mahlerian said:


> Flutter, for Alto Flute
> 
> NB: Fluttertongue indicated in score but not heard in MIDI.


Sorry if I can't speak here but Mahlerian, It is possible to have fluttertongue in Midi, maybe in terms of what VST you are using.


----------



## esharpe

*Submission:*

November Second for Solo Hand Percussion:

View attachment NovemberSecond.mp3



__
https://soundcloud.com/ed-w-sharpe%2Fnovember-second

PS: The title has not real meaning, just a random name.


----------



## Vasks

esharpe said:


> The title has not real meaning, just a random name.


Well then you should have called it May Third...that's the deadline for the contest.


----------



## aszkid

Vasks said:


> Well then you should have called it May Third...that's the deadline for the contest.


But then it would have a meaning.


----------



## Matsps

A little late, but I had to waste all my time in the city getting an injury sorted out (fail), but now I am in a new village with actual, real internet.

Rondo for Tubular Bells: http://www.filedropper.com/tubularbellsolo


----------



## musicrom

Not exactly my best composition... but here it is nonetheless. It was really challenging to write for a solo instrument. Also, the soundfont for viola is terrible on MuseScore. I'm not even sure that it's a viola. :lol:

View attachment Suite for Viola.mid


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Took me sometime to finish, I apologize. If I haven't made it to sound realistically enough please bear with me. But here it goes.
It is a funny song that is about Leaping Notes. :lol:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2738795/Trumpet in Bb - Leaping Notes.mp3


----------

